

Estimate your Bitcoin taxes on BitTax - tadruj
http://bittax.com/alpha

======
bendoernberg
This looks cool, but [https://bitcointaxes.info](https://bitcointaxes.info)
allows imports from all the major exchanges and has been a great tool for me.

~~~
tantadruj
I wasn't able to figure out how much I owe for taxes and I spent more than 10
minutes on the bitcointaxes.info. It looks more like an accounting software to
me. A lot of tabular data and accounting lingo I don't understand.

~~~
bendoernberg
Hmm, I didn't have trouble. It even calculates how much you owe with different
approaches, e.g. first in first out (FIFO), last in first out (LIFO) etc. and
can handle trades between coins like Bitcoin -> Dogecoin

------
jharrisjr
Great service, dead simple, accurate for me. I had already calculated my tax
liability and this basically made me feel silly for going to the trouble.

I'm sure the final number is right for me, but that's because I had done the
legwork beforehand. Right on.

Looking forward to upcoming features with other currencies (litecoin and
peercoin, especially).

Keep with it, Bittax. Looking good.

------
herdness
Your 2013 calculations are wrong. Really wrong. You said I am due a refund of
about $50, but in reality I owe over $500 in taxes on short term gains.

0/10, would not use again.

~~~
SinglePoint
Would you mind giving us the data at info@bittax.com? We will check these
round numbers quickly. We do not keep any of your data for privacy reasons.

------
tadruj
I like the site, because they are the only ones who didn't launch just a
landing page full of promises, but they actually calculate how much I owe to
Uncle Sam.

~~~
otoburb
Sorry, but this looks _exactly_ like a landing page full of promises unless
you enter your Coinbase credentials. This is fallacious because Coinbase is
not the only place where bitcoins will be stored.

Without giving up your Coinbase credentials, I was redirected to an email
harvesting page to be on their invite list.

Maybe they changed the landing page since you last accessed it and removed
that functionality?

~~~
SinglePoint
Yes, the service currently works only for those with Coinbase accounts. We do
not promise anything else at this time. I'd appreciate if you suggest which
services should be added next.

~~~
otoburb
I appreciate the difficulty of integrating with other services. It seems that
the critical piece of information is figuring out a person's bitcoin buy/sell
history based on the FIFO methodology as per IRS guidelines which you do a
great job of clearly explaining in your FAQ.

I believe exchanges provide a means for downloading your personal transaction
history, typically in CSV format. Thus, it would be great to be able to
import/upload transaction histories for US bittax calculations.

This may boost exposure of your service since people could experience your
core service functionality without exposing their broker/exchange credentials.

EDIT: If you're going to ask for credentials as the only way to access your
service then you may want to also consider other popular wallet services or
exchanges such as Blockchain.info, Bitstamp, BTC-E and/or Bitfinex. You may
already be working on integrating your service with these suggestions, but I
didn't see that listed on your site beyond the "this is an MVP" section and
the October 15, 2014 date listed in the FAQ.

~~~
oscilloscope
This is exactly what BitcoinTaxes provides
[https://bitcointaxes.info/](https://bitcointaxes.info/)

~~~
otoburb
Thanks for the alternative. Looks much more fleshed out and feature complete.

------
zinxq
Surprised that Coinbase just doesn't offer this.

~~~
pmorici
In the US the are more or less the only game in town and they probably have
bigger fish to fry at the moment.

